# I got bit by a dog today.



## Epoxy Pro

I was bit in the leg today doing a walk through. No blood but a little bruise. We were told about the dog not liking males before we went. At first the dog was ok with me, I was still ready for a nip or bite. We finished the walk through no problem, I went to leave and kicked it's bone, bad mistake on my part. 3 times in 5 years I been bit/attacked. One time pretty bad.

My dog will rip your hand off if your a stranger and come to close. When we have any one come over she doesn't know we put her in another room or the basement. The dumb ones and yes repeat dumb ones that tried to pet her got bit very hard.


----------



## fauxlynn

I have to wonder what pet owner would let the dog free knowing he might bite a male visitor.

My daughter's dog Annie is a shepard, apparently on the danger doggie list. if anyone ever asks to pet her, I flat out say no.


I hope you are okay Dave


----------



## CApainter

I want to get a Boston Terrier, but my wife wants to get a rescued Grayhound.:blink: like what am I going to do with a retired runner? I'm not about to go jogging with him or her. And don't those things stand about four feet tall?

Nah, I'm a Boston Terrier type. I'd like a small and stout pet I can wrestle , and snuggle with in the Lazy Boy. A gray hound would be like trying to snuggle with a deer. Ain't happening.


----------



## slinger58

CApainter said:


> I want to get a Boston Terrier, but my wife wants to get a rescued Grayhound.:blink: like what am I going to do with a retired runner? I'm not about to go jogging with him or her. And don't those things stand about four feet tall?
> 
> Nah, I'm a Boston Terrier type. I'd like a small and stout pet I can wrestle , and snuggle with in the Lazy Boy. A gray hound would be like trying to snuggle with a deer. Ain't happening.


I worked in a home a few years ago where there was a couple of retired Greyhounds. These had a great temperament but yeah they're huge.


----------



## Rbriggs82

CApainter said:


> I want to get a Boston Terrier, but my wife wants to get a rescued Grayhound.:blink: like what am I going to do with a retired runner? I'm not about to go jogging with him or her. And don't those things stand about four feet tall?
> 
> Nah, I'm a Boston Terrier type. I'd like a small and stout pet I can wrestle , and snuggle with in the Lazy Boy. A gray hound would be like trying to snuggle with a deer. Ain't happening.


The best dog I've ever owned was a Boston Terrier/Cocker Spaniel mix. She looked just like the terrier with the exception of a slightly longer snout. I still miss having her around. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfgang

Two Weimaraners that sound ferocious and if your on the other side of the fence you'd swear they'd rip you apart. Once your inside the gate, they maintain their distance. Now you'd think Jake, the male who's over 100lbs, would be the protective one. Not a chance. Gracie has that handled.

And you don't need a small dog to cuddle. Wife and I went to a king size bed, because both like to be on the bed with us. Apparently it's a trait with this breed. But dammit, sometimes you'd swear these dogs are almost human.


----------



## RH

CApainter said:


> I want to get a Boston Terrier, but my wife wants to get a rescued Grayhound.:blink: like what am I going to do with a retired runner? I'm not about to go jogging with him or her. And don't those things stand about four feet tall?
> 
> Nah, I'm a Boston Terrier type. I'd like a small and stout pet I can wrestle , and snuggle with in the Lazy Boy. A gray hound would be like trying to snuggle with a deer. Ain't happening.


Greyhounds can also have a fair amount of health issues. Teeth problems seem to be high on the list.

You could consider a Corgi. Big dog attitude (in a positive way) in a more compact size. But then again, since they are a herding breed, they are pretty smart and can be somewhat bossy so it's a must that their human be more intelligent than they are. I know, I know, I still don't know how *I* do it.


----------



## Repaint Florida

my vote is for a Rottweiler ... :thumbsup:










RIP Baby Girl

.


----------



## CApainter

RH said:


> Greyhounds can also have a fair amount of health issues. Teeth problems seem to be high on the list.
> 
> You could consider a Corgi. Big dog attitude (in a positive way) in a more compact size. But then again, since they are a herding breed, they are pretty smart and can be somewhat bossy so it's a must that their human be more intelligent than they are. I know, I know, I still don't know how *I* do it.


Obviously, not the dog for me:blink:*drool cup full*


----------



## CApainter

Beautiful Rott RPF!


----------



## chrisn

RH said:


> Greyhounds can also have a fair amount of health issues. Teeth problems seem to be high on the list.
> 
> You could consider a Corgi. Big dog attitude (in a positive way) in a more compact size. But then again, since they are a herding breed, they are pretty smart and can be somewhat bossy so it's a must that their human be more intelligent than they are. I know, I know, I still don't know how *I* do it.


or( better yet) one of these


----------



## Wildbill7145

That's just insane that someone who knows their dog has a tendency to aggression would leave them out while having a person come to their house/business to look at a job. Bites are incredibly serious stuff for all involved including the dog.

Anyone even comes to our front door and our male gets locked up.


----------



## I paint paint

cdpainting said:


> *I was bit in the leg today doing a walk through. *No blood but a little bruise. We were told about the dog not liking males before we went. At first the dog was ok with me, I was still ready for a nip or bite. We finished the walk through no problem, I went to leave and kicked it's bone, bad mistake on my part. 3 times in 5 years I been bit/attacked. One time pretty bad.
> 
> My dog will rip your hand off if your a stranger and come to close. When we have any one come over she doesn't know we put her in another room or the basement. The dumb ones and yes repeat dumb ones that tried to pet her got bit very hard.


Can I put it down? Do you need someone to put it down?

I'd like to put it down.

Please?

Pretty pleeeaaaaasssssss!!!


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> I want to get a Boston Terrier, but my wife wants to get a rescued Grayhound.:blink: like what am I going to do with a retired runner? I'm not about to go jogging with him or her. And don't those things stand about four feet tall?
> 
> Nah, I'm a Boston Terrier type. I'd like a small and stout pet I can wrestle , and snuggle with in the Lazy Boy. A gray hound would be like trying to snuggle with a deer. Ain't happening.


actually I have read that when Greyhounds get old enough to be retired they are pretty lazy. That's why they get retired. They basically say f-it I ain't chasing yer damn rabbit no more. Then they get retired. I would check it out a little more because I have heard they are great dogs.

And Boston terriers are almost as gassy as pugs.


----------



## PACman

My nieces American Pit bull is as docile as hell around strangers. When someone new comes in the house he might look at them. No bark, no growl, nothing. But then again he is so big he knows you aren't a threat to him or anyone else in the family. Just don't f with one of my grand nieces. You won't get any growl or bark as a warning.


----------



## PACman

I paint paint said:


> Can I put it down? Do you need someone to put it down?
> 
> I'd like to put it down.
> 
> Please?
> 
> Pretty pleeeaaaaasssssss!!!


Before you put it down just give it a good swift kick to the throat. That usually calms them down pretty quick. Or a bash to the skull with a full 2 litre Coke bottle. That's what I did the two times I got attacked back during my pizza delivery days. Pits and Rotts were easy. They just wanted a belly rub most of the time.

The two dogs that attacked me? Both were Irish setters. And my womans' irish setter has tried to bite every other guy she has ever dated. Until I straightened that f-er out good. 

Sometimes it pays to be a prick.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Keep in mind, it's not the dog's fault in these situations. It's the owners. No matter what the situation, the owner of the dog is responsible for the dogs behaviour and actions at all times.


----------



## I paint paint

I paint paint said:


> Can I put it down? Do you need someone to put it down?
> 
> I'd like to put it down.
> 
> Please?
> 
> Pretty pleeeaaaaasssssss!!!





Wildbill7145 said:


> Keep in mind, it's not the dog's fault in these situations. It's the owners. No matter what the situation, the owner of the dog is responsible for the dogs behaviour and actions at all times.


Sorry. I should have been more clear.

I was referring to the owner.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> Before you put it down just give it a good swift kick to the throat. That usually calms them down pretty quick. Or a bash to the skull with a full 2 litre Coke bottle. That's what I did the two times I got attacked back during my pizza delivery days. Pits and Rotts were easy. They just wanted a belly rub most of the time.
> 
> The two dogs that attacked me? Both were Irish setters. And my womans' irish setter has tried to bite every other guy she has ever dated. Until I straightened that f-er out good.
> 
> Sometimes it pays to be a prick.


My wife got bit by an Irish Setter when she was little. Just avoided having extremely serious eye damage. To this day she dislikes the breed.


----------



## PACman

PACman said:


> Before you put it down just give it a good swift kick to the throat. That usually calms them down pretty quick. Or a bash to the skull with a full 2 litre Coke bottle. That's what I did the two times I got attacked back during my pizza delivery days. Pits and Rotts were easy. They just wanted a belly rub most of the time.
> 
> The two dogs that attacked me? Both were Irish setters. And my womans' irish setter has tried to bite every other guy she has ever dated. Until I straightened that f-er out good.
> 
> Sometimes it pays to be a prick.


Probably not a great idea to throat kick a customers dog though.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> My wife got bit by an Irish Setter when she was little. Just avoided having extremely serious eye damage. To this day she dislikes the breed.


They are very unpredictable. That's what I dis-like about them.


----------



## chrisn

Wildbill7145 said:


> Keep in mind, it's not the dog's fault in these situations. It's the owners. No matter what the situation, the owner of the dog is responsible for the dogs behaviour and actions at all times.


exactly:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn

PACman said:


> They are very unpredictable. That's what I dis-like about them.


Any dog is pretty much unpredictable in certain situations. I have never known an aggressive setter and I have been around a lot of them.


----------



## PACman

The GF's setter went nuts when I went into her house ahead of her Saturday night. (Sunday morning actually) I thought for a minute I was going to have to kick it's a55 again. He knew damn well it was me too. No dog is EVER going to out prick me!


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I know it's the owners fault. I did send an email reminding her to find a doggy day care for it while we work. She said no problem.

I'm pretty sure if I didn't touch that bone the dog would have never bit me.


----------



## PACman

cdpainting said:


> I know it's the owners fault. I did send an email reminding her to find a doggy day care for it while we work. She said no problem.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if I didn't touch that bone the dog would have never bit me.


Probably not. They don't like to have their boners touched.


----------

